

Did Microsoft steal the Kinect? - saulrh
http://hackaday.com/2011/07/14/did-microsoft-steal-the-kinect/

======
pedalpete
Microsoft licenses much of the Kinect technology from PrimeSense, and I
believe another company. PrimeSense was founded in 2005.

PrimeSense, Microsoft and many others were working on, and have developed
similar technology. Did Microsoft steal from Carlos Anzola?

It sounds like nothing more than a coincidence that Carlos sent his patents in
two days before Microsoft announced project natal.

The patent has a filing date of May 2009, here is a PrimeSense patent filed in
January of 2008 <http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2010/0020078.html>

Now, of course non of this proves that Microsoft didn't steal from Carlos, or
that they haven't stolen from anybody else.

But in this instance, I think the timeline evidence is stacked against Carlos.
Though he may have comparable technology, there seem to be competing patents
already in place. Who's to say Microsoft hadn't seen PrimeSense technology or
other similar technology before they saw Carlos?

